# Refinishing my 788 hints?



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm gonna be refinishing my old 788 stock soon. I was wondering how many people have done this to one of there guns and has any pointers they would like to share.

:sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

If you have seen any of the stocks I've worked on, you probably don't want my hints. I focus on function much more than form, although I know they are not mutually exclusive. Remember that 788's were the "Plain Jane" model and probably did not have high quality wood. If all you want is to clean it up, a basic sand, stain and linseed oil are the basic standby's. Another choice is to look for a synthetic stock. Good luck.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't plan on making it into a show gun, I just want to put some new stain on because the some spots have the stain worn almost to the wood and since the gun has history in the familiy I kinda want to keep the original stock and everything.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Sounds like a plan. Best advice I can think of is, keep it simple. Above all, take your time and have patience. Thnat's why I don't do stocks, don't have enough patience, have to get it done, have to get it done now...


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

TANATA, I refinished my 06 stock last winter.

I first got all the old varnish off with "oven cleaner". Than sanded with rough paper.

Then I put a heavy layer of straight, plain old "paint thinner" on and let it dry over night. This seals the stock

I went with Tongue oil. I put on a coat of tongue oil, (half paint thinner and half Tongue oil, don't put the oil on straight) then sand it until you get a Pasty substance of oil and wood. (use fairly fine sandpaper) Rub the oil and wood into the stocks cracks/grain. Repeat this up to 10 times, depending on how dark of a finish you want.

Make sure you allow to dry at least 12 hours before you re oil and re sand.

When you are finished, let dry very good, and rub with fine steel wool, and finally a coat of Casey's stock polish paste, It will be good looking, but not overly shiny, just kind of a satin look. I was happy with it and it was my first refinish.

:wink:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I got the kit at Scheels from Casey's. I want a really dark, rich color for it but not sure how it will look on the old cheap wood. :-?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You got the word from a man with success, can't argue with that. LOL


----------

